# Blood work today…very low test ?



## burtle1987 (Dec 18, 2021)

This is the first time I’ve had a full panel done. 

I’m almost 35 years old. 
For several years I’ve felt run down, no energy, low sex drive, and have had a very hard time dropping fat and gaining muscle. 

Doctor did lab work this morning and I got the results a little bit ago. 


I haven’t heard back from the doctor about results. 


Can you guys help me out with these results based off your experience? What should I do next ?

They did say I have a extreme vitamin d deficiency. I’m on 50,000iu’s once a week for 5 weeks.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 18, 2021)

It is very low but the vitamin deficiency could be the cause. Take the supplements but try and get out in the sun as well


----------



## burtle1987 (Dec 18, 2021)

Gadawg said:


> It is very low but the vitamin deficiency could be the cause. Take the supplements but try and get out in the sun as well




My vitamin d level is 22.4

30-100 is normal. Which I’m sure you guys are aware of that. 

I’ll take the 50000iu’s once a week for 5 weeks and then get more lab work done. 

I’m always outside in the sun. It’s crazy my vitamin d is so low. I don’t get it.


----------



## Megatron28 (Dec 19, 2021)

Your testosterone is very low.  You need to more tests.  Have your doc do a physical exam and get your medical history to see if there is anything that might be causing it.

Run additional blood work.  Repeat the total testosterone and check LH, FSH, Prolactin and Estradiol.  The blood work will help zero in on what the cause might be.


----------



## burtle1987 (Dec 20, 2021)

Megatron28 said:


> Your testosterone is very low.  You need to more tests.  Have your doc do a physical exam and get your medical history to see if there is anything that might be causing it.
> 
> Run additional blood work.  Repeat the total testosterone and check LH, FSH, Prolactin and Estradiol.  The blood work will help zero in on what the cause might be.



Thank you for the info 

I’ll be speaking with her tomorrow and I’ll see what we can do to figure this out 
It’s scary! And sucks


----------



## Kalicut (Dec 20, 2021)

My grandmother had a horrible vitamin D deficiency, that later caused several massive strokes along with some other crazy problems before finding out about the deficiency. My mother has it as well, luckily her and here sister got checked out as soon as they heard the cause to all the problems. Listen to your doctor!


----------



## Steeeve (Dec 20, 2021)

Based off of these bloods and the location of this post I assume you're also wondering about starting TRT? At those levels you almost certainly qualify given your age and list of symptoms and would likely see a large improvement in the presentation of these symptoms and in your quality of life as a whole.


----------



## CJCduke (Dec 20, 2021)

Vitamin D and D-aspartic acid supplements and proper diet/exercise/sleep could bring your T total up significantly. But I agree with megatron. Definitely try and get your LH and FSH checked. If those are very low I’d opt for some imaging of your pituitary gland…


----------



## burtle1987 (Dec 21, 2021)

Update 

Primary doctor told me to screw off basically.

She said the numbers aren’t bad at all for my age and that she will not be putting me on trt. 

She gave me the 50000 vitamin d. Once a week for 3 months. 

Other than that she said live with it or find a new doctor if I’m not happy with her decision. She said if she were to put me on it I would have to come to her once every two weeks for an injection and it would be such a low dose id only get bumped up to the 300’s. She assured me of that.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 21, 2021)

burtle1987 said:


> Update
> 
> Primary doctor told me to screw off basically.
> 
> ...


I'd find a new doctor because of her attitude alone. Sounds like she doesn't care about patient feedback, and also she doesn't know much about male hormones and aging...

You are 35 with a total test level of 289. That is not normal for your age.

I would tell her you are leaving her care, because she doesn't appear to care about patient feedback, and her knowledge base is clearly not suited for the care you need.


----------



## MadBret (Dec 21, 2021)

burtle1987 said:


> Update
> 
> Primary doctor told me to screw off basically.
> 
> ...


Fuck that dumb bitch. Time to find a new doctor that gives a fuck about your quality of life. 

If she says once every 2 week injections, she's already showing her ass and the fact that she isn't very well versed in hormone replacement therapy. Once every 2 week protocol is shitty and has guys feeling like trash for the 2nd week.

There's no good reason if your health markers look good for you not to get your test levels up to more healthy level. 

And there's no reason that she couldn't write you a prescription and let you self administrator weekly or biweekly, like the majority of this community does. 

Find a good gp that isn't judgemental and knows their shit or go to see an endo. But whatever you do, I'd drop that bitch doctor like a bad habit if she has that kind of attitude with you.


----------



## burtle1987 (Dec 22, 2021)

She’s definitely something else! 
I found 3 mens health clinics within a hour from me. Two take my health insurance and said it’s minimal out of pocket each month. After the holidays I’ll be setting an appointment up with one of them. They of course are starting with their own lab work. I just need to decide which clinic to go with out of the ones I’ve found


----------



## CJCduke (Dec 22, 2021)

Clinic is definitely the way to go. Out of pocket cost shouldn’t be main concern tho. The clinic I go to is a little pricey @ about 175 per month but they do bloods every 10 weeks and after messing around with dosages, I’m walking around with a steady 1,000 ng/dl.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 22, 2021)

CJCduke said:


> Clinic is definitely the way to go. Out of pocket cost shouldn’t be main concern tho. The clinic I go to is a little pricey @ about 175 per month but they do bloods every 10 weeks and after messing around with dosages, I’m walking around with a steady 1,000 ng/dl.


Eh, not sure I'd want a place checking up on me more than once or twice a year.

That's another thing to check on. If you plan on blasting, then find a place that does not frequently check your blood work after initially getting you dialed in. Twice a year is more than enough.


----------



## dirtys1x (Dec 24, 2021)

I highly doubt vitamin D will even double those numbers. 

You have low T


----------



## burtle1987 (Dec 26, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> I highly doubt vitamin D will even double those numbers.
> 
> You have low T


Thanks for all the info 

I’ll check into the mens health clinic and see what I can get figured out


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Dec 26, 2021)

Dr. sounds like a kvnt... Good to get rid of her...


----------



## Yano (Dec 26, 2021)

Holy man hating bitch , time for a new Doc for sure.


----------



## Eric Smith (Dec 26, 2021)

burtle1987 said:


> Update
> 
> Primary doctor told me to screw off basically.
> 
> ...


Get a Endocrinologist.  They will get fresh bloods and treat you.


----------

